# Massey harris pony



## Jtnor (Oct 26, 2013)

Hello, my question is i have a 1949 massey harris pony, well i have two actually. The one is unrestored 12 v chevy alternator , the other is original with 6 v generator. The 12 volt starts fine before the engine turns over once, the 6 v starts good but when you shut it off it will not start till it sits and i mean you fire it up run 5, 10, seconds shut her down it will not fire. I have spark , fuel good turn over speed she will not fire, ive checked the wiring thinking the starter was pulling to much juice to the coil but i get a nice flame from the plug , and starter fluid will not even make her fire, im at a lost road here any help will be great! Thanks again


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

You may be getting spark, but perhaps your coil is on the way out and not supplying enough spark once it gets warm.


----------



## Jtnor (Oct 26, 2013)

I have a new coil,points,plugs and wires. I think its a carb / choke problem. I rebuilt the carb, but theres nothing to them , tuned how the book said to , the thing runs smooth, idles great and has good power. I think its a stubborn tractor and it doesn't like me . LOL


----------

